# Let's see your best bird



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

22lbs, 9" beard, 1" spurs.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=26487


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

I still haven't broken the 10" beard mark yet, but came real close with this 9 7/8" bird. 
His spurs were only about 3/4", and not sure of his weight. Can't complain though!


----------

